# Shaving body hair - irritation and rash



## Olympus (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Y'all

Been several months since my last post (sorry), but right back in here with a pressing query.

Over the last couple of months I've experimented with shaving my body hair. Leg no problem . Arms and under arms, in the main no problem.

But upper inner thigh and pubic region - big problem. Within a day or two, it irritates like hell, and looks awful - like a turkey that's been plucked badly!

I've been on a number of web sites since my first attempts at all over shaves, and as far as possible try to only make one pass with the razor now, on a particular bit of skin. I even upgraded my razor - from a mere two blades, to a Fusion 5 blades - hoping that would improve things.

I guess my questions are:

1. Is the reaction simply because your skin isn't used to it - will the rawness and rash go away or at least reduce in time?

2. Is there any particular kind of skin lotion/cream that body hair shavers can recommend?

3. Is it actually worth it?

That's a trick question! Of course, that's a matter of personal choice - but if my skin is going to react badly all the while, then I might have to consider not going for the all-over shave - and simply focus on the areas that would be on general display!

Any sensible tips based on previous experience, genuinely appreciated.

Many thanks

Olympus :beer:


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

i get this two when i shave my pubes, so what i do now was to just cut them really short with electric clippers (make sure you leave them slightly longer than stubble or it will be like sandpaper!)


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lmao you shave your whole body with a razor? thats ridiculous imo must take you like 3 hours pmsl. Just get waxed and save the time. I don't wax at all because A) Im not a hairy person only have hair on legs, face, armpits etc. And B) use a razor to take pubes off and I don't shave legs that would look odd :/.

Anyway you irritate the skin with the razor, it's going to happen, and you will get small spots usually due to dirty blade.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

I use electric clippers. Dont get irritation this way.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jason Griffiths said:


> I use electric clippers. Dont get irritation this way.


Still won't make it smooth with clippers.


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

Use a hair removal cream...if you want to keep using razor...moisturse after hot shower remove hair then apply diaper cream opposite way to the way you ran the razor.....otherwise wax.


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

The rash you're describing sounds like Folliculitis and sadly you can get it in that area no matter how you shave your body hair.

It can be treated by your GP with some cream and possibly also some oral antibiotics. Areas where you sweat a lot like your groin and inner thighs will be particularly prone to this as bacteria tends to be more prevalent in these areas.

It's nothing to worry about at all but it can be quite unsightly and as a result stressful.


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

best thing you can do is get waxed professionaly, they know what theyre doing and it will last longer, and sometimes the girls are fit :tongue:

You can just use a clipper on your pubic region, 20 quid from argos

Id avoid shaving and hair removal at all costs, i get quite hairy, and ive used both of these, the hair removal hurt so bad, it inflamed my skin for a full week

I simply accept im hairy and clip it neatly now


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lostgeordie said:


> The rash you're describing sounds like Folliculitis and sadly you can get it in that area no matter how you shave your body hair.
> 
> It can be treated by your GP with some cream and possibly also some oral antibiotics. Areas where you sweat a lot like your groin and inner thighs will be particularly prone to this as bacteria tends to be more prevalent in these areas.
> 
> It's nothing to worry about at all but it can be quite unsightly and as a result stressful.


It goes away, no need to go to gp tbh. It's like thrush it goes away, I've had that numerous times and a good scrub-a-dub and a few days and it's gone. Just like the folliculitis, I had it on the pubes area, just get it from shaving razors etc, small spots etc but it goes away just burst and scrub in shower again.


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

SK-XO said:


> It goes away, no need to go to gp tbh. It's like thrush it goes away, I've had that numerous times and a good scrub-a-dub and a few days and it's gone. Just like the folliculitis, I had it on the pubes area, just get it from shaving razors etc, small spots etc but it goes away just burst and scrub in shower again.


Oh yes absolutely agree it does go away on its own no problem, but if the lad is worried he can move it along quicker for the cost of a prescription and a 5 minute consultation with his tackle out!

It doesn't take too long to go away anyway - maybe 4 or 5 days and is certainly nothing to get too stressed about.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

your body gets used to it.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

If you are shaving do it the night before and moisturise after that way it will calm the skin down and you shouldn't get nasty rash the next day.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

The most likely cause of this 'badly plucked turkey' look is irritated hair follicles and then you will find you'll get ingrowing hairs which causes spots and not a nice like also.

I got it for the first few times i shaved my pubes, never had it since though. Guess your skin just gets used to it?


----------



## Male Waxing (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you considered to ge waxed instead?

Waxing is a procedure that removes the hair by the root. Leaving sking smooth. Last longer between three to eight weeks, rather than a couple of days shaving. When the hair does grows back it is often much softer and thinner.



Marcia for male waxing


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I've always wondered that with waxing... when it grows back, does it just look like its been shaved if you know what i mean? Or does it just look like you have naturally shorter body hair? That probably makes no sense, apologies if not lol


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I had pretty much the same problem (Also on chest)

I use a beard trimmer - it gets really close to the skin, is easy to use and I dont get any rashes / ingrown hairs / bumps etc...

I tried hair removal cream but it made my skin red, and it didnt take the hair completely off.

A razor on legs and chest gave me ingrown hairs and redness...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Phillips Body Groom. Awesome electric shaver, very close and no rash.

Use it to shave before comps and before tan.


----------



## wagster29 (Apr 4, 2010)

have you ever tried waxing


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i shaved my under arms yesterday, in the shower with brand new razor etc and i already got stubble and very itchy, i used baby oil after also. might wax next time


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Exfoliating and keeping the skin moisturised helps


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Phillips Body Groom. Awesome electric shaver, very close and no rash.
> 
> Use it to shave before comps and before tan.


I used to have one I found it took hours just to do chest


----------

